# The Future of the Internal Combustion Engine - By Steve Dinan



## PJB. (May 11, 2007)

*New article from Steve Dinan, "The Future of the Internal Combustion Engine"*

Very interesting engineering concepts using real-world assumptions. Incredibly insightful, great article. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Erregend (Apr 22, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Pitfalls of small turbos:
> Turbos of old had a lot of lag. In an effort to reduce this, turbochargers have become very small and are now turning some incredible RPMs. It is very easy to exceed the rpm limit of the turbo, causing it to burst!! So before we can make a lot of boost at high engine RPMs, it will be necessary to increase the size of the turbos. One side affect will be increased lag.


How about four small turbos? Or even *SIX *tiny turbos, one per cylinder?


----------



## PhilipWOT (Feb 26, 2006)

That last paragraph was very interesting. I'm curious to find out what Dinan is developing.


----------



## 94CSI (Feb 15, 2007)

Good article, thanks for posting it.


----------



## UncleLar (Feb 29, 2008)

Mr. Dinan,

I am awaiting the intercooler and then will spend some tuning $$$. I thought this was a very good article. Practical, concise, and to the point.


----------



## Graskas (Jan 24, 2008)

I liked reading this..keep up the good work


----------



## Bavar3 (Jun 19, 2007)

Helpful. +1 !


----------



## Dave Walker (Jul 30, 2004)

94CSI said:


> Good article, thanks for posting it.


Indeed. :thumbup:


----------



## mrodoc (Aug 2, 2007)

Steve,

I was all set to get your upgrade on my 2007 335i. Then I read a thread about BMW not carrying the upgrade anymore. Last weekend my wife test drove a Mini, and the salesman used to be the local BMW Dinan person. He said he knows the current Dinan person and the has not heard anything?? Two questions 1. If BMW quits carrying Dinan upgrade how will that impact things? 2. I read that Dinan is upgrading it's ##% reflash in June. Any truth to this. How will this impact performance compared to the current mod? Please clear the air. Gary


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

mrodoc said:


> Steve,
> 
> I was all set to get your upgrade on my 2007 335i. Then I read a thread about BMW not carrying the upgrade anymore. Last weekend my wife test drove a Mini, and the salesman used to be the local BMW Dinan person. He said he knows the current Dinan person and the has not heard anything?? Two questions 1. If BMW quits carrying Dinan upgrade how will that impact things? 2. I read that Dinan is upgrading it's ##% reflash in June. Any truth to this. How will this impact performance compared to the current mod? Please clear the air. Gary


+1. Please clear the air.  There is a thread in the E9X forum that alludes to a parting of the ways along with a possible offering of performance parts by BMW.


----------



## 100$ GUY (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah, turbo excitement FTW!

Better, bi-turbo excitement!

And yes, thats why u buy a FMIC when u tune your car !


----------

